# usb driver install fail



## zhakrin (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm trying to tether my Charge to my laptop via USB. For some reason the Samsung USB drivers fail to install on my laptop. Anyone else having this issue? Wifi tethering works fine but I want the ability to tether with USB as well.

Thanks


----------



## Loustsoul (Aug 13, 2011)

There is an app made for doing so, I can't remember the name but I use to use it.

My inner demons and I have come to an agreement.


----------

